# Happy 4th birthday Annie girl!



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Your are our very first German Shepherd, and you truly are an amazing girl. I can still remember the day we got you at 8 weeks old and it seems just like it was yesterday. It was the 18th but I am just now getting around to posting it. Happy birthday you beautiful girl!:wub: :birthday:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

So stunning! Happy birthday Annie!!!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Happy birthday to you! 
happy birthday to you! 
happy birthday dear Annie! 
happy birthday to you! 

and many moooooooooore!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful Annie


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

:birthday: to you!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, she is beautiful. Happy Birthday Annie!


----------

